# Wade and fouling



## NeTs15VC (Aug 16, 2005)

This is getting crazy how gets away with everything, just some funny quotes from players around the NBA about it 





> "He gets all the calls, that's what makes him special," Bobcats forward Gerald Wallace said.
> 
> Said SuperSonics coach Bob Hill : "It's unbelievable what he gets away with."





> Rasheed Wallace fired up a shot and then threw himself to the floor. Then he got up, faked a limp and did it again.
> 
> "Working on my D-Wade flop," he said, laughing.
> 
> "You can't do nothing to D-Wade," Wallace said. "If you say 'boogety-boogety booh' to him, that's a foul. If you give him a hard look, that's a foul."


And oh yea He's got a league-high 176 free throw attempts so far this year, leading the league.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh no, team D-Wade wont stand for this. This thread will be out of control soon.

Good post though, D-Wade is a *****.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Antonio McDyess: "Breathe on him, it's a foul. Leave him open, he makes the shot"

Still couldn't beleive the Finals. Literally, there were plays where no Maverick defender even touched Wade and he got fouled. 

Anyone remember that final play in Game 6 where it was Wade and Nowitzki on the break and Wade shoved Nowitzki in the face with his hand and they called Nowitzki for the foul?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

funny, because Detroit got more ft's in 5 of the 6 games vs. us last year and more ft's in the game on Thursday. The whine for the sake of whining it seems. Hey, its Rasheed, so not unexpected

as for the league leading ft's, its true, but look at this

AI is number 2. Pierce #3. Lebron #4. Redd #5. Kobe #6. Anthony #8. Arenas #10

8 out of the top 10 are perimeter players, and all of these guys are within 3 of Wade. Welcome to the new NBA, where being a perimeter players gets you lots of ft's, and being a slashing perimeter player gets you a hell of a lot of ft's (Wade AI and Pierce top 3, not even mentioning Maggette is #1 at ft's per minute). 

its a league wide thing man


----------



## Gundungurra81 (Nov 25, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

The All-Touch me it's a foul Team

AI
Wade
Kobe
LeBron
Tim Duncan

6th Man: Michael Redd


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> funny, because Detroit got more ft's in 5 of the 6 games vs. us last year and more ft's in the game on Thursday. The whine for the sake of whining it seems. Hey, its Rasheed, so not unexpected
> 
> as for the league leading ft's, its true, but look at this
> 
> ...


Are you saying Rasheed is a liar?

Is that what you're doing?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Are you saying Rasheed is a liar?
> 
> Is that what you're doing?


liar isn't the word

over dramatic may be more fitting

anyway, im not saying Wade doesn't get some bad calls and gets to the line a lot. He does. But so do all the top perimeter guys in the league as the stats show. People on here focus on Wade though because of him winning the championship. This trend isn't only in Miami, its around the league.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Antonio McDyess: "Breathe on him, it's a foul. Leave him open, he makes the shot"
> 
> Still couldn't beleive the Finals. Literally, there were plays where no Maverick defender even touched Wade and he got fouled.
> 
> Anyone remember that final play in Game 6 where it was Wade and Nowitzki on the break and Wade shoved Nowitzki in the face with his hand and they called Nowitzki for the foul?


http://youtube.com/watch?v=6lX_qMS9bRY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuukM40T974
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fydhtOSlfW0
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZKGlHfukc4
http://youtube.com/watch?v=5y8nI1PPYOk <- the one you're talking about.

All from Game 6 alone.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

:boohoo2: 

the same ol' cliche, but WSE pretty much summed it up. i cant believe that some ppl are still cathing up. lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Stack Attack just reminded me.......

The All-Touch-Me-It's-A-Foul Team

AI
Wade
Kobe
LeBron
DIRK

BENCH
Michael Redd
Tim Duncan


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> liar isn't the word
> 
> over dramatic may be more fitting
> 
> anyway, im not saying Wade doesn't get some bad calls and gets to the line a lot. He does. But so do all the top perimeter guys in the league as the stats show. People on here focus on Wade though because of him winning the championship. This trend isn't only in Miami, its around the league.


Are you saying Antonio McDyess is lying right to my face?

He looked me right in the eyes when he told me.........


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> The All-Touch me it's a foul Team
> 
> AI
> Wade
> ...


that should be about right


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> liar isn't the word
> 
> over dramatic may be more fitting
> 
> anyway, im not saying Wade doesn't get some bad calls and gets to the line a lot. He does. But so do all the top perimeter guys in the league as the stats show. People on here focus on Wade though because of him winning the championship. This trend isn't only in Miami, its around the league.



Really, this isn't one player complaining about Wade. As you can see, mulitple players and coaches complain about the same guy. Are you telling me they all are overreacting? Sure, other players get 'special' calls but none to the extent of Wade.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> Really, this isn't one player complaining about Wade. As you can see, mulitple players and coaches complain about the same guy. Are you telling me they all are overreacting? Sure, other players get 'special' calls but none to the extent of Wade.


no, im telling you that Wade gets the grunt from the players and fans who don't like the new rules because of his exposure last season. Sheed specifically is a drama queen, but who didn't already know that?

and the stats show that this is a trend. Slashing perimeter players by far get the most ft's. Would you consider Wade a slashing perimeter player? How about the fact that he has the ball in his hands so much? Is Maggette a superstar, where he averages the most per minute?

Stars honestly get the benefit on the doubt at times, but it doesn't change the fact that there is a trend going around the league......


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

These are beyond Jordan calls. Jordan calls were him always getting the benefit of the doubt from the refs. These are just Wade getting non-existent fouls getting called on him.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> These are beyond Jordan calls. Jordan calls were him always getting the benefit of the doubt from the refs. *These are just Wade getting non-existent fouls getting called on him.*


exactly, you cant blame Wade for the refs blowing the whistle


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade
04- 9.9 FTA
05- 10.7 FTA
06- 11.7 FTA

Iverson
04- 10.5 FTA
05- 11.5 FTA
06- 10.9 FTA 

Wade= Golden Boy. Iverson = Outlaw

why are these so similar. Hint hint, it has something to so with style of play


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> no, im telling you that Wade gets the grunt from the players and fans who don't like the new rules because of his exposure last season. Sheed specifically is a drama queen, but who didn't already know that?
> 
> and the stats show that this is a trend. Slashing perimeter players by far get the most ft's. Would you consider Wade a slashing perimeter player? How about the fact that he has the ball in his hands so much? Is Maggette a superstar, where he averages the most per minute?
> 
> Stars honestly get the benefit on the doubt at times, but it doesn't change the fact that there is a trend going around the league......


Ok, but you arent going to tell me Bob Hill was lying to me as well are you?

If you're really going to sit here and tell me 3 people lied to me point blank, while looking me in the eye, well then I just hope you're man enough to deal with the fact that you ruined a perfectly good saturday for me.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Ok, but you arent going to tell me Bob Hill was lying to me as well right?
> 
> If you're really going to sit here and tell me 3 people lied to me point blank, while looking me in the eye, well then I just hope you're man enough to deal with the fact that you ruined a perfectly good saturday for me.


I didn't tell you any of them lied. 

I told you Sheed like drama, and the other comments have something to do with people voicing displeasure over the new rules (which stats show apply to all slashing perimeter players) and Wade being the biggest and easiest target. 

and btw, your sarcasm is highly annoying. I'm trying to answer these responses respectfully, and it seems like you just want me to blow up. What have I presented in this thread that I haven't backed up?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6lX_qMS9bRY
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuukM40T974
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fydhtOSlfW0
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZKGlHfukc4
> ...


Gotta love the last one.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I didn't tell you any of them lied.
> 
> I told you Sheed like drama, and the other comments have something to do with people voicing displeasure over the new rules (which stats show apply to all slashing perimeter players) and Wade being the biggest and easiest target.
> 
> and btw, your sarcasm is highly annoying. I'm trying to answer these responses respectfully, and it seems like you just want me to blow up. What have I presented in this thread that I haven't backed up?


Dyess actually shook my hand though man. He looked me in the eye and shook my hand when he told me.

He lied to me? He couldnt have could he? And I thought he was a stand up guy. Man this ruined my day.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade
> 04- 9.9 FTA
> 05- 10.7 FTA
> 06- 11.7 FTA
> ...


thank you. im going to keep saying this, but AI went through the same criticism that Wade is expiriencing now. the things is that now its cool drag on Wade. ppl will get over it in the long run


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

Sonics head Coach on Wade....

"On one play, he carried the ball for about three feet and took two steps," Hill said of what he insisted was an uncalled palming violation. "I asked the official, 'How am I supposed to coach against that?'


that one had me dyin' when i read it


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

AUNDRE said:


> Sonics head Coach on Wade....
> 
> "On one play, he carried the ball for about three feet and took two steps," Hill said of what he insisted was an uncalled palming violation. "I asked the official, 'How am I supposed to coach against that?'
> 
> ...


and people haven't been saying for years that the league doesn't call palming and traveling violations? This has been an issue with the league far before Wade came running through the door


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

AUNDRE said:


> Sonics head Coach on Wade....
> 
> "On one play, he carried the ball for about three feet and took two steps," Hill said of what he insisted was an uncalled palming violation. "I asked the official, 'How am I supposed to coach against that?'
> 
> ...


He told you that too? Dont believe a word of it, he told me the same thing. Classic Hill, he'll look you in the eyes and tell you one thing, but its nothing but a filthy lie.

Im going to kick that ******* in the shins next time I see him. 

"Thats what you get for being a liar!" yep, thats what Ill say........


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

"If you say 'boogety-boogety booh' to him, that's a foul. If you give him a hard look, that's a foul."

has to be one of the best quotes ever.


Wade is the nba's covergirl now. He's gonna get **** his way, or he's gonna ***** about it.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

R-Star said:


> He told you that too? Dont believe a word of it, he told me the same thing. Classic Hill, he'll look you in the eyes and tell you one thing, but its nothing but a filthy lie.
> 
> *Im going to kick that ******* in the shins next time I see him. *
> 
> "Thats what you get for being a liar!" yep, thats what Ill say........


plz do


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> plz do


You've got it. Anything for you buddy.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> "If you say 'boogety-boogety booh' to him, that's a foul. If you give him a hard look, that's a foul."
> 
> has to be one of the best quotes ever.
> 
> ...


Hypothetically, I actually don't think he'd ***** if someone ever fouled him and got away with it. And I'm sigging that quote.

edit: Never mind, Stack beat me to it.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

wade needs 20 freethrow attempts just to score 30points, i have no respect or whatsoever for this guy...take away his freethrows and he cant score for ****


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Yup, Wade sucks. For some reason the refs treat him better than MJ.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think people are just looking for something to hate on him since there's not much else you can criticize him for. And honestly, he is not making the calls, it's the refs you blow the whistle. If this is the worst part about him, I'll take it.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

thacarter said:


> wade needs 20 freethrow attempts just to score 30points, i have no respect or whatsoever for this guy...take away his freethrows and he cant score for ****


You know you come into every single Wade thread and post something quite similar, without ever using any sort of basis for the statement.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

croco said:


> I think people are just looking for something to hate on him since there's not much else you can criticize him for.


No. We just find it really annoying that he gets a ton of really questionable fouls that turn W's into L's for the other team. Losing because of a bad call is much worse than losing any other way.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Ras said:


> You know you come into every single Wade thread and post something quite similar, without ever using any sort of basis for the statement.


meh why reiterate so many times something that ALL bball fans know its true except the Heat fans who choose to hide in denial?Dude gets way too many phantom calls,if u need proof just watch some ball games then:whistling:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Eh, sounds like sour grapes. If anyone here honestly thinks Wade sucks as a basketball player you should stop watching basketball.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

thacarter said:


> meh why *reiterate* so many times something that ALL bball fans know its true except the Heat fans who choose to hide in denial?Dude gets way too many phantom calls,if u need proof just watch some ball games then:whistling:


Reiterate? I've never seen anyone provide any factual basis to a comment like that. Why not enlighten me?

And sure he gets phantom calls, but to say you don't respect him, and he couldn't score without the phantom calls, is just stupid really. He's proven he can get to the rim probably better than anyone in the league, and he's a much improved shooter. I think the fact that you like Vince Carter is shadowing Dwyane Wade in your eyes.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> thank you. im going to keep saying this, but AI went through the same criticism that Wade is expiriencing now. the things is that now its cool drag on Wade. ppl will get over it in the long run


Did he? I must have been sick that day.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

@ those who say it isn't Wade's fault the refs blow the whistle: nonsense. You can't say that about a flopper.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Ras said:


> Reiterate? I've never seen anyone provide any factual basis to a comment like that. Why not enlighten me?


are u serious?i believe u have been a member on this site for quite sometime, wade threads come and go and yes ppl do have stats bout his bogus shooting percentage and freethrow attempts 



Ras said:


> And sure he gets phantom calls, but to say you don't respect him, and he couldn't score without the phantom calls, is just stupid really. He's proven he can get to the rim probably better than anyone in the league, and he's a much improved shooter. I think the fact that you like Vince Carter is shadowing Dwyane Wade in your eyes.


Of course wade gets to the rim better than any player,hes a slasher and thats good for him but to the point that everytime he drives,hes gotta flail his arms and dive on the floor is all but a ploy to get the refs to make a call in his favor and thats what i cant respect. As for his jumper, hes slowly building it up but its not as polished as some ppl seem to think...When Wade is able to score 30pts without 15-16 freethrow attempts then i will respect his game,hell at least Bron dont even rely as much on the refs to score


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't get why people hate Wade because he attacks the rim a lot..Being a ref is hard as it is trying to make the right calls, Wade makes it even harder..Moral of this post.. Don't hate the player hate the game..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Gotta love the last one.


lol. Wade bumps into Dirk and gets fouled. :rofl:


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

thacarter said:


> are u serious?i believe u have been a member on this site for quite sometime, wade threads come and go and yes ppl do have stats bout his bogus shooting percentage and freethrow attempts


Well then why can't you show them to me instead of just referring to them?



> Of course wade gets to the rim better than any player,hes a slasher and thats good for him but to the point that everytime he drives,hes gotta flail his arms and dive on the floor is all but a ploy to get the refs to make a call in his favor and thats what i cant respect. As for his jumper, hes slowly building it up but its not as polished as some ppl seem to think...When Wade is able to score 30pts without 15-16 freethrow attempts then i will respect his game,hell at least Bron dont even rely as much on the refs to score


Firstly, he doesn't average 15 FTA a game, or 20, or any of the other inane numbers you brought up. Also, if you hate Wade for trying to get calls when he drives, you should be hating Kobe, Iverson, LeBron, Vince Carter, and.....really a good portion of the league. Almost everyone tries to draw fouls, and puts some acting into it.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

AIFAN3 said:


> Don't hate the player hate the game..


truf


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*05-06 FTA Per Game*

Iverson 10.9
Wade 10.7
LeBron 10.3
Kobe 10.2
Arenas 10.0

Boy, this Wade indeed gets extra speshul treatment from the refs compared to everybody else. The NBA is so rigged!


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

Ras said:


> Well then why can't you show them to me instead of just referring to them?
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, he doesn't average 15 FTA a game, or 20, or any of the other inane numbers you brought up. Also, if you hate Wade for trying to get calls when he drives, you should be hating Kobe, Iverson, LeBron, Vince Carter, and.....really a good portion of the league. Almost everyone tries to draw fouls, and puts some acting into it.


yea im a nets fan and even ive noticed him flopping a lot. he always cocks his head back to make it look like hes being hit when he drives. but still, he doesnt get the calls wade does and neither does any other player ever to play the game of basketball.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> *05-06 FTA Per Game*
> 
> Iverson 10.9
> Wade 10.7
> ...


Well...This pratically ended the thread..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Feed_Dwight said:


> Did he? I must have been sick that day.


then you need more tylenol


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

JoeOtter15 said:


> yea im a nets fan and even ive noticed him flopping a lot. he always cocks his head back to make it look like hes being hit when he drives. but still, he doesnt get the calls wade does and neither does any other player ever to play the game of basketball.


Again, no sort of basis for that statement.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

AIFAN3 said:


> I don't get why people hate Wade because he attacks the rim a lot..Being a ref is hard as it is trying to make the right calls, Wade makes it even harder..Moral of this post.. *Don't hate the player hate the game.*.


sadly, they wont get it


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im not mad that Wade gets those calls...I learned a long time ago how reffing in the NBA works...

Im Mad that Dirk wasnt doing the same thing on the other end to get the same calls...or any other main star on any team...when any player starts getting the phantom call because they are going to the hoop every play then the star on the other team needs to do the same: best senario, the calls are equal and both stars shoot an amazing amount of bunf freethrows. worst case: the calls are one sided and its so bad that all media picks up on it and puts the refs and the NBA on blast...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> funny, because Detroit got more ft's in 5 of the 6 games vs. us last year and more ft's in the game on Thursday. The whine for the sake of whining it seems. Hey, its Rasheed, so not unexpected
> You can't expect
> 
> as for the league leading ft's, its true, but look at this
> ...


First of all you can't expect Wade to shoot more than a whole team, well....

2nd, AI, Pierce, and Wade are the most crying *** ***** made players in the league.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> *05-06 FTA Per Game*
> 
> Iverson 10.9
> Wade 10.7
> ...


If only it were that easy. FTAPG doesnt tell you everything, though. For starters, it ignores the fact that you are allowed to put a hand on, or shadow with contact, some of the perimeter players in the league. Some contact is allowed, most of the time, on a lot of those players. Wade is not one of those players. Neither is Iverson.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

bballlife said:


> If only it were that easy. FTAPG doesnt tell you everything, though. For starters, it ignores the fact that you are allowed to put a hand on, or shadow with contact, some of the perimeter players in the league. Some contact is allowed, most of the time, on a lot of those players. Wade is not one of those players. Neither is Iverson.


Neither is Kobe, Lebron and a lot of others.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

sic_D said:


> Neither is Kobe, Lebron and a lot of others.



Don't even try to compare those 2 to Iverson and Wade.


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

bballlife said:


> Don't even try to compare those 2 to Iverson and Wade.


as far as officiating goes, they are all comparable.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

After this year's NBA Finals, I'm all for granting coaches at least three referee challenges per game where they have to play back the tape. There really is absolutely no reason not to allow this.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> First of all you can't expect Wade to shoot more than a whole team, well....
> 
> 2nd, AI, Pierce, and Wade are the most crying *** ***** made players in the league.


Dude iverson gets to the line most because he attacks the basket so damn often,wade gets 2 free throws for taking his warmups off pre game


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mysterio said:


> After this year's NBA Finals, I'm all for granting coaches at least three referee challenges per game where they have to play back the tape. There really is absolutely no reason not to allow this.


im not disagreeing with the intention, but how do you think this would work logistically?

basketball isn't a game of stoppage between plays like football is


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> Dude iverson gets to the line most because he attacks the basket so damn often,wade gets 2 free throws for taking his warmups off pre game


Wade doesnt attack the basket much?

:lol:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

mysterio said:


> After this year's NBA Finals, I'm all for granting coaches at least three referee challenges per game where they have to play back the tape. There really is absolutely no reason not to allow this.


How about booth-replay in the last two minutes of the game? Seems that's when a lot of the superstar 'fouls' are called.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This thread is just ridiculous..seriously pathetic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> Dude iverson gets to the line most because he attacks the basket so damn often,wade gets 2 free throws for taking his warmups off pre game


i rest my case...pathetic


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

BG44 said:


> This thread is just ridiculous..seriously pathetic



Pathetic because the videos posted completely back up what he is saying? Yeah. The definition of pathetic is now a claim with some very obvious and powerful footage to back it up.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> *05-06 FTA Per Game*
> 
> Iverson 10.9
> Wade 10.7
> ...


Miami won against better teams in the playoffs, that's for damn sure. Wade's flopperitis and the refs giving it to him every time is *the* reason why. Proof?

FT attempts/game
Wade in the '06 NBA finals 16.17
Jordan in the '97 NBA playoffs 7.78
Kobe in the '00 NBA finals 5.72
Iverson (who scored 32ppg in the '01 playoffs) '01 NBA playoffs 9.45

Sorry, Wade is a blatant flopper. I don't blame him though. There was obviously a policy to aid the heat through the playoffs. How else do you explain those numbers?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Pathetic because the videos posted completely back up what he is saying? Yeah. The definition of pathetic is now a claim with some very obvious and powerful footage to back it up.


how about the stats that back this is as a league wide thing, with penetrating guards getting lots of ft?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Miami won against better teams in the playoffs, that's for damn sure. Wade's flopperitis and the refs giving it to him every time is *the* reason why. Proof?
> 
> FT attempts/game
> *Wade in the '06 NBA Finals 16.17*
> ...


Yep, that's it right there. It made the Finals unwatchable for me.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mysterio said:


> Miami won against better teams in the playoffs, that's for damn sure. Wade's flopperitis and the refs giving it to him every time is *the* reason why. Proof?
> 
> FT attempts/game
> Wade in the '06 NBA Finals 16.17
> ...



you are using times when the rules were different

in lasts years playoffs

Arenas- 11.7
Wade- 10.9
Carmelo- 10.4

then come Duncan and Nowitski at 4 and 5. And then Carter, Redd, James. 

our your top 8, 6 are perimeter players. Your top 3 are penetrating perimeter players. All of these guys have over 9 a game. 

using different years doesn't work since the rule changes just came into play. The playoffs last year show pretty constant numbers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Pathetic because the videos posted completely back up what he is saying? Yeah. The definition of pathetic is now a claim with some very obvious and powerful footage to back it up.


keep dreaming. Bad calls are going to be made, refs are human. Blaming Wade for attacking the basket is just stupid. The reason Wade shot 16 FT in the finals is because the ball was in his hand every possession for him to attack the basket. Maybe if the Mavs played better D they might've won the NBA Championship.

So, yes, your arguments are pathetic, hate induced crap. :clap2:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Wade doesn't get any more calls than Kobe or Dirk gets (when Dirk drives). You simply can't breathe on those guys. Yet Dirk and Kobe (mainly Kobe) fans still have the balls to say that they are getting no calls from the ref.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

like I said, the trend is going on all around the league, but it seems like Wade is the easiest target for those against these new rules. 

Stats from last year, last year in the playoffs, and this year all back that up


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you are using times when the rules were different
> 
> in lasts years playoffs
> 
> ...


This Wade favoritism seemed to have really picked up during last season, not the 04-05 season. By the way, as for any rule change, Kobe in the '06 playoffs - 6.85. Wade's 16 ft a game in the finals was just inexplicable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He attacks the basket, he gets the benefit of the doubt. There isnt really too much to the whole thing besides that.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

You guys can throw all the random stats and whatever you want, but the video is there. I don't expect 5 coincidental TERRIBLE (not bad, flat out ****in terrible) calls in the same game, for one player.

The video is there. Wade is a flopper and the refs call it.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> You guys can throw all the random stats and whatever you want, but the video is there. I don't expect 5 coincidental TERRIBLE (not bad, flat out ****in terrible) calls in the same game, for one player.
> 
> The video is there. Wade is a flopper and the refs call it.


actually the stats do indeed reflect the favoritism.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> You guys can throw all the random stats and whatever you want, but the video is there. I don't expect 5 coincidental TERRIBLE (not bad, flat out ****in terrible) calls in the same game, for one player.
> 
> The video is there. Wade is a flopper and the refs call it.


FTA from this season, last season, and last seasons playoffs are random?

when all show that penetrating guards are getting the majority of the calls, not only Wade, thats more than a coincidence

as for the video, we know there were some bad calls. The 5 one is a definite bad call. What i'm saying is plenty of other guys would of got that call, at least if you are going by the trends that the stats show.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Zero Hero said:


> Wade doesn't get any more calls than Kobe or Dirk gets (when Dirk drives). You simply can't breathe on those guys. Yet Dirk and Kobe (mainly Kobe) fans still have the balls to say that they are getting no calls from the ref.



WHAT? :lol: 



I read alot of dumb stuff on message boards, and I must say this is up pretty high on a list.


Have you ever seen Kobe or Dirk push someone off of them, yet the one defending gets called for the foul? Probably not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> WHAT? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur joking right? MANY, MANY TIMES!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> WHAT? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


before Wade had the finals that he had, Dirk had set the record for most ft's in the playoffs. 

saying he doesn't get calls is ludicrous. From what I saw, he stayed outside too much in the finals. If he drove in, he was getting calls. A horrible call involving him was a foul he drew on Walker near the end of game 5. That wasn't close to a foul.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Ur joking right? MANY, MANY TIMES!



Didn't another person in this thread get called out for not having anything to back up what he said? Tell where these MANY, MANY TIMES! come from.





> before Wade had the finals that he had, Dirk had set the record for most ft's in the playoffs.


 You don't say. I guess that's what happens when you're 7 feet and the only way to stop him is fouling him when he shoots.

Or are you trying to say he got 'ghost calls' like Wade did to set that record?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> WHAT? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Please... watch some more basketball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> Didn't another person in this thread get called out for not having anything to back up what he said? Tell where these MANY, MANY TIMES! come from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting to the line 16 times? well i guess thats what happens when ur the best at attacking the rim in the league.

Nice argument.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

BG44 said:


> keep dreaming. Bad calls are going to be made, refs are human. Blaming Wade for attacking the basket is just stupid. The reason Wade shot 16 FT in the finals is because the ball was in his hand every possession for him to attack the basket. Maybe if the Mavs played better D they might've won the NBA Championship.
> 
> So, yes, your arguments are pathetic, hate induced crap. :clap2:


You can't play defense if everytime the golden boy of the NBA gets a pair of free-throws everytime he touches the damn ball.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Saint Baller said:


> You can't play defense if everytime the golden boy of the NBA gets a pair of free-throws everytime he touches the damn ball.


sure you do. Play like Detroit or Chicago- these two teams are the only 2 teams that consistently play Wade well most of the time


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> exactly, you cant blame Wade for the refs blowing the whistle


What are you trying to say? The Heat won because of the refs? wow ummh good one, i agree? :lol:


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Zero Hero said:


> Please... watch some more basketball



Looks like someone is thinking out loud to themselves.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Getting to the line 16 times? well i guess thats what happens when ur the best at attacking the rim in the league.
> 
> Nice argument.



So........you're saying he got to the line 16 times from ghost calls?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Ur joking right? MANY, MANY TIMES!


It's sad when your defense is "a few other guys get away with it", because people hate it just as much when it happens on other people. The difference is those other guys haven't taken it to a whole new level.

He is just unwatchable. He is my favorite type of player and I still can't stand him. Watching him isn't watching basketball.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Getting to the line 16 times? well i guess thats what happens when ur the best at attacking the rim in the league.
> 
> Nice argument.


Relative to others who attack the rim, it is very easy to get to the basket when people are afraid to get near you and you are allowed to travel and palm the ball.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Haters have gone wild in this thread.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Referees find it quite difficult to call stuff they don't see, so they leave it up to presumptions/assumptions. I believe any other player who drives as much as Wade will get the same amount of calls -- it's just that no one does. If you drive that much, good call or bad call you'll get to the line as long as there's the least bit of contact. 

But this thread is really sad -- can't hate Wade for his attitude, can't hate Wade for his skill, hate him for getting to the line a little too much, amazing.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

If you hate Wade for getting fouls that are questionable, then you have to hate LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, and Allen Iverson. They have all gotten to the free throw line as much or more then Wade through out their careers, and all get the superstar calls.

Also if you don't agree with the above statement, may I suggest you get help. Also the first step to getting help is accepting you are in denial.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Wade's treatment in the Finals last year was absolutely ridiculous. Never seen anything like it.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

23AJ said:


> If you hate Wade for getting fouls that are questionable, then you have to hate LeBron James, Kobe Bryant, and Allen Iverson. They have all gotten to the free throw line as much or more then Wade through out their careers, and all get the superstar calls.
> 
> Also if you don't agree with the above statement, may I suggest you get help. Also the first step to getting help is accepting you are in denial.


LeBron, maybe. But he's the ultimate golden boy of the NBA. AI? No. AI should far and away lead the league in ft/g, but he doesn't. Kobe? (6.8 ft/game in the '06 playoffs)? Certainly not.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Also if you don't agree with the above statement, may I suggest you get help. Also the first step to getting help is accepting you are in denial.


I can also say that about you but it's just stupid to say things like that.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

t1no said:


> I can also say that about you but it's just stupid to say things like that.


Yes you can also say that but it wouldn't be as correct as his statement.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

Im really loving him miss all those game winners, back-back airball game winning shots by Dwayne Fade makes my day


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I really have a hard time respecting him based on the jump shot flop. I hate nothing more than the jump shot flop and he tries it all the time. If you're going to be aggressive and get fouled a lot, and the refs start mistaking things for being fouls, fine, that's not your fault. But when you start pulling out your best Marlon Brando, that's when I start having a hard time to respect you.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mysterio said:


> LeBron, maybe. But he's the ultimate golden boy of the NBA. AI? No. AI should far and away lead the league in ft/g, but he doesn't. Kobe? (6.8 ft/game in the '06 playoffs)? Certainly not.


AI shouldn't lead the league far, and away, Shaq probably should. Since he's constantly mugged in the post. The point is all the great wing players get questionable call. Just because Wade is the stud right now, doesn't change anything. Wade, Bryant, James, and Iverson all get the same calls. If you can't accept that it's just denail.

Also don't cherry pick free throw averages. Kobe I'm sure has averaged more free throws then that in some of the other finals/playoff apperances. Along with all the other players already mentioned.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

23AJ said:


> AI shouldn't lead the league far, and away, Shaq probably should. Since he's constantly mugged in the post. The point is all the great wing players get questionable call. Just because Wade is the stud right now, doesn't change anything. Wade, Bryant, James, and Iverson all get the same calls. If you can't accept that it's just denail.
> 
> Also don't cherry pick free throw averages. Kobe I'm sure has averaged more free throws then that in some of the other finals/playoff apperances. Along with all the other players already mentioned.


Not really much thought involved on my part, just chose the most recent (thus most relevant for comparison) season; I wasn't cherry picking. Look up other seasons of these players. Wade's 16+ ft a game in the finals is quite an aberration, and it has to raise an eyebrow, let alone what the videos clearly show.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Mateo said:


> I really have a hard time respecting him based on the jump shot flop. I hate nothing more than the jump shot flop and he tries it all the time. If you're going to be aggressive and get fouled a lot, and the refs start mistaking things for being fouls, fine, that's not your fault. But when you start pulling out your best Marlon Brando, that's when I start having a hard time to respect you.


Your respect? Dwyane Wade doesn't care.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Every true Wade fan should not respond to this thread. It is a compliment. If Wade was not doing his job no one would be talking about him. When athletes have haters it is the biggest compliment possible because it means they are doing what they are supposed too. Like this guy that watches all of the Heat games to see Wade fail. Well he is nice and loud now that Wade missed two possible game winners, but when Wade makes a game winner, it is because he flopped. Oh well, **** happens. The only reason I am responding to this thread myself is because I saw the thread title and knew exactly what it would be, I only read page 1 and 7 because I know everything in between would be full of garbage. Let the haters have their say.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

^ Most of hasn't been hate. Truth does not = hate. 

This thread was to point out how Wade gets advantegous calls his way and is summed up in a nutshell in this video. http://youtube.com/watch?v=5y8nI1PPYOk 


But most of Wade's nut gobblers came in and tried to shine the spotlight on other players by saying they get just as many calls as Wade does.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

myst said:


> Every true Wade fan should not respond to this thread. It is a compliment. If Wade was not doing his job no one would be talking about him. When athletes have haters it is the biggest compliment possible because it means they are doing what they are supposed too. Like this guy that watches all of the Heat games to see Wade fail. Well he is nice and loud now that Wade missed two possible game winners, but when Wade makes a game winner, it is because he flopped. Oh well, **** happens. The only reason I am responding to this thread myself is because I saw the thread title and knew exactly what it would be, I only read page 1 and 7 because I know everything in between would be full of garbage. Let the haters have their say.


How is it a compliment that Wade's being hated on for the refs treatment on him? It's more of a compliment if Wade's being hated on for being too good and being mugged yet still making the shots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

mysterio said:


> Not really much thought involved on my part, just chose the most recent (thus most relevant for comparison) season; I wasn't cherry picking. Look up other seasons of these players. Wade's 16+ ft a game in the finals is quite an aberration, and it has to raise an eyebrow, let alone what the videos clearly show.


Do you think the more free throws may have something to do with the rule changes in the NBA? It's obvious that Stern, and company have made it very clear there will no longer be any physical NBA like in seasons past especially the 80s and 90s.

What happens when AI, Bryant, or James take over the free throw average leader role? Do we say they are garbage because of it? Or do we blame the ref's, and NBA's over all new culture of not allowing defenders get up in the grill of great wing players and use a little muscle ? Seems like to me everyones complaints should be directed to Stern, and how the game in a whole is being officiated.

Wade, Bryant, James, and Iverson have no control over the rules of the NBA, and the refs taking those marching orders from the NBA and changing the game. You won't see a big star such as Jordan back in the day that would get his head ripped off and it only be called a foul. Today such a play is an automatic flagrant, and possible suspension. The culture of the NBA has changed in that aspect.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Wade's treatment in the Finals last year was absolutely ridiculous. Never seen anything like it.


Yep. Wade _usually_ doesn't get calls any more or less than LeBron, Kobe or the other top players, but in the finals, it was just taken to a new level. I've never seen anything like it either. The numbers back this up, and the video evidence in this thread does too. I feel for the Mavericks because looking back at some of this videos, there isn't a thing you can do but be a victim. Outside of that series though, Wade hasn't had treatment and doesn't get treatment any more special than other top players.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

4BiddenKnight said:


> How is it a compliment that Wade's being hated on for the refs treatment on him? It's more of a compliment if Wade's being hated on for being too good and being mugged yet still making the shots.


Do you even watch Wade play? Have you seen how many 3-point plays he makes? Obviously not, don't comment on something you don't know about. You don't see me saying Lebron can't play defense or anything, because I rarely see him play.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

The difference between wade and other star perimeter players is that 1/3 to 1/2 of the fouls he gets are literally not fouls at all on the defender's part. When you see Iverson or Kobe get fouled, you literally see them getting hacked on their arms.

When wade gets fouls often times it's him jumping into the other player and his jersey grazing the other guys face. It's not the same at all.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yep. Wade _usually_ doesn't get calls any more or less than LeBron, Kobe or the other top players, but in the finals, it was just taken to a new level. I've never seen anything like it either. The numbers back this up, and the video evidence in this thread does too. I feel for the Mavericks because looking back at some of this videos, there isn't a thing you can do but be a victim. Outside of that series though, Wade hasn't had treatment and doesn't get treatment any more special than other top players.


:clap2:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6lX_qMS9bRY
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuukM40T974
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fydhtOSlfW0
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZKGlHfukc4
> ...


great post


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> Dude iverson gets to the line most because he attacks the basket so damn often,wade gets 2 free throws for taking his warmups off pre game


Iverson's patent move is throwing himself into the defender and then jerking his head/body and falling to the ground.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yep. Wade _usually_ doesn't get calls any more or less than LeBron, Kobe or the other top players, but in the finals, it was just taken to a new level. I've never seen anything like it either. The numbers back this up, and the video evidence in this thread does too. I feel for the Mavericks because looking back at some of this videos, there isn't a thing you can do but be a victim. Outside of that series though, Wade hasn't had treatment and doesn't get treatment any more special than other top players.


Very very true. Wade never got those calls before that series. Not in the Detroit series (where he was just on fire shooting 62%), not the Bulls series or the Nets series either. Not during the regular season certainly. That Finals was a joke in terms officiating. Not Wade's fault, just bad officiating that particular series. I'm not going to say that's the main reason the Heat won the title, but it was pretty damn close. 

Wade is still a legit Finals MVP, champion, and at minimum top 5 NBA player though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

EHL said:


> Very very true. Wade never got those calls before that series. Not in the Detroit series (where he was just on fire shooting 62%), not the Bulls series or the Nets series either. Not during the regular season certainly. That Finals was a joke in terms officiating. Not Wade's fault, just bad officiating that particular series. I'm not going to say that's the main reason the Heat won the title, but it was pretty damn close.
> 
> Wade is still a legit Finals MVP, champion, and at minimum top 5 NBA player though.


Personally, I find it disturbing that the NBA will defend it's officials at all costs, even if they are wrong. It really hurts the credibility of the product.

I think the NBA would be much better off if they just admitted that the officials made a few mistakes and publicly took measures to correct it. Personally, I would feel much better about that.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Absolutely, agree 100%. It's clear David Stern is not the right man for the job. He hasn't been for many many years now. Unfortunately he's deluded, and truly believes his actions have been rational and fair. But they haven't, like having coaches or players fined for speaking their mind about officials, not publicly admitting mistakes on the ref's part, changing the ball for purely monetary reasons at the game's expense, and generally treating the Player's Union like a bunch of kids (which many of them are, but there's no excuse not to tell them the P.U. about changes in NBA policy, like the new ref whining rules).


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Yep. Wade _usually_ doesn't get calls any more or less than LeBron, Kobe or the other top players, but in the finals, it was just taken to a new level. I've never seen anything like it either. The numbers back this up, and the video evidence in this thread does too. I feel for the Mavericks because looking back at some of this videos, there isn't a thing you can do but be a victim. Outside of that series though, Wade hasn't had treatment and doesn't get treatment any more special than other top players.


Good post. It sum up everything pretty well. Wade is still a flopper though, but the refs are a little better at not giving him calls in the regular season than in the finals. As posters have said previously, it made the finals difficult to watch. Saying this as neither a fan nor hater of the Mavs or Heat, I've never in my 15 years as a basketball fan seen anything like it.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

myst said:


> Do you even watch Wade play? Have you seen how many 3-point plays he makes? Obviously not, don't comment on something you don't know about. You don't see me saying Lebron can't play defense or anything, because I rarely see him play.


Have you read the thread about how Wade is earning fouls while not being touched? Of course I know that he gets 3 point plays all the time and I know that LeBron can too because of his size that makes it seem easy. But then reading those posts and watching the clips of those phantom fouls are evidences that the refs are always kissing Wade's ***.

It's a compliment when people hate Wade for his slashing abilities and his accomplishment. It is not on the other hand a compliment when Wade's a target of complaint for his phantom calls and what not.



mysterio said:


> Good post. It sum up everything pretty well. Wade is still a flopper though, but the refs are a little better at not giving him calls in the regular season than in the finals. As posters have said previously, it made the finals difficult to watch. Saying this as neither a fan nor hater of the Mavs or Heat, I've never in my 15 years as a basketball fan seen anything like it.


I think here's the reason why I always have difficulties staying awake while watching these games. I was so pumped up, so excited about a finals where neither the Spurs nor the Pistons were in the finals, only to turn out to be a major let down. I don't think I'll ever be that excited about the finals after this.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Seriously, this is the player who I don't think is that good. Hype plus the ref thats all he is. Too many fans has fallen into the trap of loving this man's game. It's their choice and i don't blame them because they're obviously brainedwashed by the media, but i'll never consider this dude to be a great basketball player, never. He doesn't possess any skills and i've seen him alot to take this stand.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Seriously, this is the player who I don't think is that good. Hype plus the ref thats all he is. Too many fans has fallen into the trap of loving this man's game. It's their choice and i don't blame them because they're obviously brainedwashed by the media, but i'll never consider this dude to be a great basketball player, never. He doesn't possess any skills and i've seen him alot to take this stand.


dude that the 4th best PER in the league last year....thats not hype, thats results....

:lol: but this is you, who never gives Wade any credit for all that he accomplishes. Its not surprising.

Laker fans said this would happen......... I just never believed it could be the case with a class act like Wade, who always makes the right comments, plays a team game, and plays smart basketball. Makes me have a lot more respect for Kobe and what Laker fans have had to go through defending him, ill tell you that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Seriously, this is the player who I don't think is that good. Hype plus the ref thats all he is. Too many fans has fallen into the trap of loving this man's game. It's their choice and i don't blame them because they're obviously brainedwashed by the media, but i'll never consider this dude to be a great basketball player, never. He doesn't possess any skills and i've seen him alot to take this stand.


I love Wade's game. Frankly, when you have the talent he does, you can't attack the basket enough.

I'm not making this comparison because of you or anything, but the last path I'd want him to follow is that of Vince Carter. I like that he's not content with shooting outside jumpers.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> What are you trying to say? The Heat won because of the refs? wow ummh good one, i agree? :lol:


no, your taking what i said out of context:yay:


----------



## Ryoga (Aug 31, 2002)

Wade is not getting more calls the Iverson or Kobe, the reason he's getting all this criticism around the league are last year finals.
You can show me all the numbers you wish, I'm not a mavs fan or heat hater, I really like how Wade plays, but what I saw last year with my own eyes was disgusting.
It just changed the way the game was played, making all the Mavs defence tentative and hopeless.
Wade doesn't need that help, he can become a legend on his own, he doesn't need the NBA to artificially blow up his hype.
I don't know if it was a marketing thing, a personal agenda of Stern against Cuban or just the refs being unable to officiate the guy properly, but it really sucked.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Go watch last years finals again and you will see how pathetic it really is. The NBA has to have their next Jordan and since Wade won a title they figure he is it. Sad really.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Ryoga said:


> Wade is not getting more calls the Iverson or Kobe, the reason he's getting all this criticism around the league are last year finals.
> You can show me all the numbers you wish, I'm not a mavs fan or heat hater, I really like how Wade plays, but what I saw last year with my own eyes was disgusting.
> It just changed the way the game was played, making all the Mavs defence tentative and hopeless.
> Wade doesn't need that help, he can become a legend on his own, he doesn't need the NBA to artificially blow up his hype.
> I don't know if it was a marketing thing, a personal agenda of Stern against Cuban or just the refs being unable to officiate the guy properly, but it really sucked.


 good post.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade doesnt attack the basket much?
> 
> :lol:


does`nt say anywhere in my post that wade does`nt attack the basket

what it des say is that wade gets 2 free free throws if somebody so much as breathes on him ,micheal jordan was the same too,


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

www.starbury.com said:


> does`nt say anywhere in my post that wade does`nt attack the basket
> 
> what it des say is that wade gets 2 free free throws if somebody so much as breathes on him ,micheal jordan was the same too,


Michael Jordan, and the Detroit Pistons (of the 80s) New York Knicks (of the 90s) would disagree with your post up above.

And guess what there is vidoe to prove it WOWZ!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Regardless of how the ref's call the game on Dwyane Wade. D Wade is still better then all your favorite players. Only guard better then Wade in the game is Kobe Bryant.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

EHL said:


> Very very true. Wade never got those calls before that series. Not in the Detroit series (where he was just on fire shooting 62%), not the Bulls series or the Nets series either. Not during the regular season certainly. That Finals was a joke in terms officiating. Not Wade's fault, just bad officiating that particular series. I'm not going to say that's the main reason the Heat won the title, but it was pretty damn close.
> 
> Wade is still a legit Finals MVP, champion, and at minimum top 5 NBA player though.



I don't agree. I have tracked this, and rated Iverson and Wade as a step above everybody in the league for the last few seasons. People were shocked about the treatment Wade got in the finals, yet it wasn’t new to me. I’ve seen it before. No two players in the league get the benefit of the doubt more than Iverson and Wade. 

As for the playoffs, you are right, he wasn’t getting those calls until the finals. I rated the officiating favoring the Bulls big time in that 1st series.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another issue I have with anyone complaining about Wades foul calls in the playoffs, have to have an issue with Dirk's in the western conference finals against the Spurs. As it was actually Dirk got more calls then Michael Jordan in a playoff game with 24 free throw attempts. As to Wades 25 in the finals. It seems to me you can cherry pick stats/situations all you want to. As you start to go through and look at all the calls/stats/timeline for superstars.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

^There's a big difference between a legit foul and ghost calls, which, the video proved, there were tons of ghost calls.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> ^There's a big difference between a legit foul and ghost calls, which, the video proved, there were tons of ghost calls.


You didn't hear last year ? Dirk had lot's of ghost fouls called for him as well against the Spurs.

And really there is video evidence I'm sure for this as well. Plus i've seen my favorite players like Kobe Bryant take a jump shot, and throw his arms into the guy standing straight up and get the foul called for him. If anyone thinks this is a D Wade thing they are not being truly objective on the issue.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

Sure, every star gets questionable calls at some point or another. Dirk did indeed get some against the spurs. Only as reconsiliation for all the **** Duncan was getting away with (pulling jerseys, elbowing Diop in the nose.....alot, etc.).

But nobody gets as many bull**** calls as Wade does.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Regardless of how the ref's call the game on Dwyane Wade. D Wade is still better then all your favorite players. Only guard better then Wade in the game is Kobe Bryant.


Was this really necessary? Plus I think you're forgetting a LeBron James (unless you were strictly talking guards).

Also, you can't deny all the horrible calls Wade got in the finals. That was worse than normal. The one where he pushed Dirk and got the foul was just ridiculous.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Great players do get the benefit of the doubt, but they work hard to get the benefit of the doubt and the respect of the refs.

-Petey


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Ras said:


> Was this really necessary? Plus I think you're forgetting a LeBron James (unless you were strictly talking guards).
> 
> Also, you can't deny all the horrible calls Wade got in the finals. That was worse than normal. The one where he pushed Dirk and got the foul was just ridiculous.


You are using one playoff series to annoit Wade as the player that get's the most foul calls. That's the most asinine thing I've ever heard. As every single possesion/game/series during the playoffs are essentially as important as any other. Since if you lose a series before the finals you don't get to play for the chip.

Second as I already mentioned superstars all of them. Get bogus calls, and you can go through any series, games, years, and cherry pick anything you want. However 24 to 25 free throw attempts isn't a big enough gap to say that Wade is the only one that got bogus calls for him, and to many of them in last years playoffs. And that's just one example. I'm sure if I really started to dig there could be many many more examples.

Not to mention all the facts many bbb.net posters have already noted regarding the nba best players free throw attempts averages through out the years. Wade isn't any different. This is an issue again that should be directed to Stern the NBA, and officials. Every NBA star goes out and plays there game. Obviously guys like Wade/Iverson are going to get the most calls as they drive the ball to the hoop the most. Guys like Bryant, LeBron are more jump shooters then drivers, yet they still almost average the same amount of free throws, and may even take over that claim down the line this season. Then what excuses will you have ? Come on just be objective on a whole regarding this.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Wait, isn't LeBron more of a bulldozer through the lane than a jump shooter ( I can't call him a slasher because technically he doesn't slash to the basket, he powers his way through most of the time).


----------



## jordan0386 (Jul 4, 2006)

going hard toward the basket is "slashing" one way or another...just because he is 250 shouldnt change anything


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

EHL said:


> Wade is still a legit Finals MVP, champion, and at minimum top 5 NBA player though.


Absolutely. The officials weren't the reason he his jumper was all of the sudden automatic from anywhere on the court, or the reason that he was hitting those angle bank shots anytime he wanted. Wade was the best player in the series without the officials help, but I'm not sure the Heat were the better team without the officials help. Either way, it's not a knock on Wade because even if the Mavericks did win, Wade deserved his finals MVP (which would have gone to Dirk via winning team, but Wade deserved it more than Dirk for that series with or without the officiating).


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

some of u are ridiculous. did you ever stop to think that someone who attacks the rim that much JUST MIGHT be getting fouled now and then??? as for the "video evidence", you can compile those for ANY star in the league. 

and for the person that compared kobe saying he only shot 6ft a game in the playoff series...HE WAS PLAYING PHOENIX...they NEVER foul. it slows down their game. they rather let you score than send you to the line. on top of that, kobe is a jumpshooer...most of his fga come off jumpshots. when you add up the two, 6ft a game is right where he should be agaist phoenix.


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> some of u are ridiculous. did you ever stop to think that someone who attacks the rim that much JUST MIGHT be getting fouled now and then??? as for the "video evidence", you can compile those for ANY star in the league.
> 
> and for the person that compared kobe saying he only shot 6ft a game in the playoff series...HE WAS PLAYING PHOENIX...they NEVER foul. it slows down their game. they rather let you score than send you to the line. on top of that, kobe is a jumpshooer...most of his fga come off jumpshots. when you add up the two, 6ft a game is right where he should be agaist phoenix.


Statistically, Kobe doesn't shoot that many more jumpshots per game than Wade. Percentage-wise, they're both at about the same clip.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

duncan2k5 said:


> some of u are ridiculous. did you ever stop to think that someone who attacks the rim that much JUST MIGHT be getting fouled now and then??? as for the "video evidence", you can compile those for ANY star in the league.



By all means, please find a video showing a player mugging a defender in the face, but the defender gets called for the foul.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

23AJ said:


> You are using one playoff series to annoit Wade as the player that get's the most foul calls. That's the most asinine thing I've ever heard. As every single possesion/game/series during the playoffs are essentially as important as any other. Since if you lose a series before the finals you don't get to play for the chip.
> 
> Second as I already mentioned superstars all of them. Get bogus calls, and you can go through any series, games, years, and cherry pick anything you want. However 24 to 25 free throw attempts isn't a big enough gap to say that Wade is the only one that got bogus calls for him, and to many of them in last years playoffs. And that's just one example. I'm sure if I really started to dig there could be many many more examples.
> 
> Not to mention all the facts many bbb.net posters have already noted regarding the nba best players free throw attempts averages through out the years. Wade isn't any different. This is an issue again that should be directed to Stern the NBA, and officials. Every NBA star goes out and plays there game. Obviously guys like Wade/Iverson are going to get the most calls as they drive the ball to the hoop the most. Guys like Bryant, LeBron are more jump shooters then drivers, yet they still almost average the same amount of free throws, and may even take over that claim down the line this season. Then what excuses will you have ? Come on just be objective on a whole regarding this.


You mistook what I said. I never meant to imply Wade always gets more calls than anyone else, I was just simply talking about that series becuase you seemed to negate that when I saw it addressed to you (he got some pretty ridiculous calls). I think Wade generally just gets calls like everyone else.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The way that Finals was reffed was criminal it gave the series to the Heat. The Mavs took far too much of a victimized attitude but Wade got a ridiculous number of touch fouls. Many times he does put people off balance thus drawing legit fouls but he always seems to get the block instead of the charge call and he gets phantom fast break touch's too often. 

there was a definite agenda by the ref's in the finals, Cuban is killing his team with his attituse and antics. the refs nor the league were gonna give them a break in the Finals. he's always reporting bad calls to the league office and goes outta his way to bash Stern. He needs to take care of his team by shutting up and let the play dictate the outcome. 

Wade is on easy streak though, he's being annoited certain things , you almost can't guard him at all because he gets the touch fouls, and because he's allowed to carry the ball it keeps opponents off balance.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

do they keep a track of offensive fouls?

I would bet that Wade is in the top 5 of guards in offensive fouls committed. He gets a lot of his turnovers in that fashion


----------



## loveandbasketball (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah I saw him play live last year vs Boston and was waiting for some stellar performance. Don't get me wrong, I think he's one of the best in the league, but seeing him go to the free throw line more times than he attempted shots, was a letdown.


----------



## da bully (Oct 17, 2006)

you guys have to realize that wade is primarily a slasher.... hence hes gonna get to the line in this era of dont touch the perimeter player. 

what i find intrigueing is the fact that kobe is in the top 10 and hes primarily a jumpshooter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

simple basketball:

A player who shoots jumpers doesn't go to the line very much.

A player who drives/attacks the rim will go to the line more often.

Not hard to see why Dwyane gets to the line often.

This rule applies from Jr High ball to the NBA, it's fairly easy to understand.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

AUNDRE said:


> Sonics head Coach on Wade....
> 
> "On one play, he carried the ball for about three feet and took two steps," Hill said of what he insisted was an uncalled palming violation. "I asked the official, 'How am I supposed to coach against that?'
> 
> ...


Bob Hill calls it the way he sees it, and he was dead on with that remark.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> simple basketball:
> 
> A player who shoots jumpers doesn't go to the line very much.
> 
> ...


Corrected.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> simple basketball:
> 
> A player who shoots jumpers doesn't go to the line very much.
> 
> ...


Not everyone has the luxury of attacking the rim with major and frequent traveling violations (lets not pretend that makes a huge difference in how easy it is to get to the rim). And there are a lot of players who are good at attacking the rim but they don't get the benefit of every call when they do, so it limits them.

I have questions for you miami fans who saw the most of Wade before everyone started to know about him... did he suddenly become that much better all on his own before Shaq arrived and he started to become a superstar? Did he use traveling, palming, and flopping in his rookie year? Watching him in his first playoffs (a little), I don't remember those things being part of his game. I'm not saying he didn't improve, but it seems like the biggest factor from year 1 to year 2 was referee respect, and there was a huge increase in productivity. Though I ask this to you Miami fans since I didn't see enough of year 1 to make any conclusions.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Jordan_Mavs said:


> ^There's a big difference between a legit foul and ghost calls, which, the video proved, there were tons of ghost calls.


Yep... with the new technical rules this season, I wonder how many people will watch the NBA after this years playoffs. Because there are going to be a number of calls like that, and then someone is going to get a tech for making an expression or swinging their arms.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

JoeD said:


> *Not everyone has the luxury of attacking the rim with major and frequent traveling violations* (lets not pretend that makes a huge difference in how easy it is to get to the rim). And there are a lot of players who are good at attacking the rim but they don't get the benefit of every call when they do, so it limits them.
> 
> I have questions for you miami fans who saw the most of Wade before everyone started to know about him... did he suddenly become that much better all on his own before Shaq arrived and he started to become a superstar? Did he use traveling, palming, and flopping in his rookie year? Watching him in his first playoffs (a little), I don't remember those things being part of his game. I'm not saying he didn't improve, but it seems like the biggest factor from year 1 to year 2 was referee respect, and there was a huge increase in productivity. Though I ask this to you Miami fans since I didn't see enough of year 1 to make any conclusions.



Let's not pretend that no one else in the league travels. Many players in the NBA travel and palm the ball, attacking the rim or just dribbling so it's not as if Wade is the only one. And for anyone who *****es about the finals, get over it. If the Mavs had closed out game 3 instead of blowing it then none of this would be an issue. Some people are just mad that their team lost or whatever.. and yes, Wade gets his fair share of calls- some unwarranted. But, lots of good offensive players flop/act. It's something many players in the NBA do and have mastered.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

StackAttack said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6lX_qMS9bRY
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PuukM40T974
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fydhtOSlfW0
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=CZKGlHfukc4
> ...


Nice.

2 offensive fouls by Wade, 2 calls with absolutely no contact, and one dive where he made his shot and apparently fell because of a hand check that happened a full step before he went vertical for his jumper.

:nonono:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

to the guy who said wade shoots as many jumpers as kobe...last year 70% of kobe's shots were jumpers, wade was closer to about 50%.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

JoeD said:


> Not everyone has the luxury of attacking the rim with major and frequent traveling violations (lets not pretend that makes a huge difference in how easy it is to get to the rim). And there are a lot of players who are good at attacking the rim but they don't get the benefit of every call when they do, so it limits them.
> 
> I have questions for you miami fans who saw the most of Wade before everyone started to know about him... d*id he suddenly become that much better all on his own before Shaq arrived and he started to become a superstar?* Did he use traveling, palming, and flopping in his rookie year? Watching him in his first playoffs (a little), I don't remember those things being part of his game. I'm not saying he didn't improve, but it seems like the biggest factor from year 1 to year 2 was referee respect, and there was a huge increase in productivity. Though I ask this to you Miami fans since I didn't see enough of year 1 to make any conclusions.


yes...he became a star in the playoffs...thats why they kept him


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

The Mad Viking said:


> Nice.
> 
> 2 offensive fouls by Wade, 2 calls with absolutely no contact, and one dive where he made his shot and apparently fell because of a hand check that happened a full step before he went vertical for his jumper.
> 
> :nonono:



Yea keep making posts like this....this is what makes the NBA terrible all this star treatment for ms. flopqueen wade there can be no contact when he drives to the lane but if he falls its a foul. People wonder how he got so good after last year because the refs were treating him better than Jordan. The Mavs will have their revenge this season....i bet those old farts in Miami wont even make it past the first round unless Antoine Walker's grandpa knees hold up.

:lol:


----------



## Prezwoodz (May 14, 2005)

Seattle2Finals said:


> Yea keep making posts like this....this is what makes the NBA terrible all this star treatment for ms. flopqueen wade there can be no contact when he drives to the lane but if he falls its a foul. People wonder how he got so good after last year because the refs were treating him better than Jordan. The Mavs will have their revenge this season....i bet those old farts in Miami wont even make it past the first round unless Antoine Walker's grandpa knees hold up.
> 
> :lol:


:clap2: 

says the guy with the handle Seattle2Finals. Is that the Lottery finals you are talking about.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JoeD said:


> Not everyone has the luxury of attacking the rim with major and frequent traveling violations (lets not pretend that makes a huge difference in how easy it is to get to the rim). And there are a lot of players who are good at attacking the rim but they don't get the benefit of every call when they do, so it limits them.
> 
> I have questions for you *miami fans* who saw the most of Wade before everyone started to know about him... did he suddenly become that much better all on his own before Shaq arrived and he started to become a superstar? Did he use traveling, palming, and flopping in his rookie year? Watching him in his first playoffs (a little), I don't remember those things being part of his game. I'm not saying he didn't improve, but it seems like the biggest factor from year 1 to year 2 was referee respect, and there was a huge increase in productivity. Though I ask this to you Miami fans since I didn't see enough of year 1 to make any conclusions.





duncan2k5 said:


> yes...he became a star in the playoffs...thats why they kept him


No, the exact reason he asked for a Miami fans perspective is the fact that Wade was NOT on national TV his entire rookie year (besides once, vs. Dallas late in the year). He had no exposure, so for anyone outside of Wade's market in South Florida, or someone with League Pass, you didn't see much of him outside of occassional ESPN highlights. Please don't make an ignorant comment when you have no clue what you're trying to talk about...

In his rookie year, he drove MORE than he does now! His jumper was absolutely horrible as a rookie, it was basically non-existant. Now, he goes to his mid range jumper almost as often as he drives. Does he get more calls now than he did as a rookie? Sure. Does every good player? Yes. It's not just Dwyane Wade.

Second, if you want to single out Dwyane for palming and/or traveling violations, you need to look at the rest of the league. It's the NBA, it's almost understood that they are given slack with these rules. Please don't try to push this on Wade when every player in the league, from Kobe to Chris Quinn is given a break in respect to carrying and traveling.

So to answer your question, did Wade's rise from his rookie to sophomore year come because of referee treatment? No, but I won't deny the fact that his increase in "star power" after his rookie year helped him as a sophomore. Playing at a superstar level in his sophomore year added to it even more. But his growth came by playing with Shaq, and a much more talented team surrounding him, along with the natural development he made after a year in the league. He began to develop his jumper, he played better defensively, and he became a clearly smarter player both on the court, and as a leader.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

lol heat fans give it up,u aint gonna convince us that he gets more legit calls than phantom ones. Dude NEEDS freethrows to put up points,the rest of the star guards in the league,well not so much like Wade.


----------



## Jordan_Mavs (Nov 30, 2006)

JoeD said:


> Yep... with the new technical rules this season, I wonder how many people will watch the NBA after this years playoffs. Because there are going to be a number of calls like that, and then someone is going to get a tech for making an expression or swinging their arms.



I'd rather not get started on the technical bull****.





But I really do like Wade as a person, just not as a player because of the treatment he gets. It makes me cringe everytime he gets one of those calls.


----------



## intersync (May 9, 2005)

i like all the palming calls on his *** this year


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

thacarter said:


> lol heat fans give it up,u aint gonna convince us that he gets more legit calls than phantom ones. Dude NEEDS freethrows to put up points,the rest of the star guards in the league,well not so much like Wade.



"lol" at you for actually believing that VC is better then Wade. Wade, at least, maximizes his talents instead of shooting fall away 28 footers like VC. All players need free throws to score points, or else scoring averages wouldn't be as high. I just think you should give up, and root for VC to drive to the hoop more and the Nets not lose to the Heat in the playoffs again.


----------



## Prezwoodz (May 14, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Are you saying Rasheed is a liar?
> 
> Is that what you're doing?


Last game Heat vs Pistons. Here is Rasheed saying boogety-boogety booh.










Rasheed just giving a hard look.









and finally


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thacarter said:


> lol heat fans give it up,u aint gonna convince us that he gets more legit calls than phantom ones. Dude NEEDS freethrows to put up points,the rest of the star guards in the league,well not so much like Wade.


If anyone should understand that guys that shoot jumpers (Vince) don't go to the line as much as guys that drive frequently (Wade), it should be Nets fans.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Prezwoodz said:


> Last game Heat vs Pistons. Here is Rasheed saying boogety-boogety booh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u for posting this. Sheed, u r a clown.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Prezwoodz said:


> Last game Heat vs Pistons. Here is Rasheed saying boogety-boogety booh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha nice! First two pics are obvious fouls.

D Wade is legit, and can't be stopped. Guy is putting up huge numbers again this season, and will continue to dominate the league for years to come.


----------



## beamer05 (Feb 24, 2006)

23AJ said:


> Hahaha nice! First two pics are obvious fouls.
> 
> D Wade is legit, and can't be stopped. Guy is putting up huge numbers again this season, and will continue to dominate the league for years to come.



no,they aren't fouls.. obviously, ummm, the angle of the pictures has something to do with it. We all know that Sheed wouldn't foul someone without a valid complaint.. You're not saying that Sheed would lie to someone's face about fouling would you? But seriously, they are fouls and Wade deserves the ft's he shoots.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

beamer05 said:


> no,they aren't fouls.. obviously, ummm, the angle of the pictures has something to do with it. We all know that Sheed wouldn't foul someone without a valid complaint.. You're not saying that Sheed would lie to someone's face about fouling would you? But seriously, they are fouls and Wade deserves the ft's he shoots.


Agreed :cheers:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, im watching the clipper game right now.

wade gets a legit steal, tim thomas grabs his jersey and is called for the flagrant foul (wade shoots 2 free throws, heat get possession of the ball). ball goes into play, they call a ticky tac foul on quinten ross, wade goes and hits 2 more free throws. 1 point game.

maybe i haven't seen enough of the other superstars, but i dont remember it being this bad.

i don't hate dwyane at all, but he's definitely the best offensive flopper in the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

afobisme said:


> wow, im watching the clipper game right now.
> 
> wade gets a legit steal, tim thomas grabs his jersey and is called for the flagrant foul (wade shoots 2 free throws, heat get possession of the ball). ball goes into play, they call a ticky tac foul on quinten ross, wade goes and hits 2 more free throws. 1 point game.
> 
> maybe i haven't seen enough of the other superstars, but i dont remember it being this bad.



:lol: shows you arent really watching the game

they called a clear path to the basket, which is always 2 ft's and the ball. After Wade got the steal, Thomas grabbed his jersey with no Clipper players in front of Wade. Thats the definition of clear path to the basket

if you are going to say stuff, at least know whats going on


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

did they change this rule? i don't remember them giving 2 free throws + ball for clear path.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

afobisme said:


> did they change this rule?


possibly....

a clear path foul may of been 1 and the ball last year, but the actual clear path foul has been in place for awhile.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i know of the clear path, but i know it wasn't 2 and the ball.


----------



## Prezwoodz (May 14, 2005)

afobisme said:


> i know of the clear path, but i know it wasn't 2 and the ball.


You dont know about it does not mean refs are favoring Wade.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Saying Wade is given gifts from the Refs is just the flavor of the month


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

afobisme said:


> did they change this rule? i don't remember them giving 2 free throws + ball for clear path.



Yes it was changed for this season.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

afobisme said:


> wow, im watching the clipper game right now.
> 
> wade gets a legit steal, tim thomas grabs his jersey and is called for the flagrant foul (wade shoots 2 free throws, heat get possession of the ball). ball goes into play, they call a ticky tac foul on quinten ross, wade goes and hits 2 more free throws. 1 point game.
> 
> ...


EDIT

But seriously, D-Wade and Steve Nash are like the best at shifting and twisted their bodies to get into the smallest holes getting to the Basket.

I seen a play where Corey Maggette was right in front of Wade trying to draw the charge, as Wade highstepped on one foot and twisted his body to the left and got to the rim.


----------



## JPSeraph (Dec 17, 2005)

I'm not bothered by how many fouls Wade gets away with (the NBA said they were going to favor the offensive player in charge/block situations this season and I immediately thought of LeBron and Wade), so much as how often he gets to the free throw line. In last year's finals he broke the record for FTA (previously established by Shaq during the ridiculous "hack-a-shaq" days) in a 6 game finals series or ANY 6 game playoff series for that matter by a huge margin. Those extra attempts in a VERY close series could easily have made the difference.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm read some of the posts, and I see this is mostly opinionated. Obviously, Heat fans are gonna claim that Wade deserves all 467 ft's he get per quarter, and most others(esp haters) are saying that Wade not only gets calls, but now he also commits them. I think he gets SOME calls, but what he gets away with is the constant palming and carrying. But I do see them call it from time to time. 

But let's be serious, he's nowhere near the league of Jordan.

But I'll give the haters the benefit of the doubt in the finals, no way is David Stern gonna give the trophy to Mark Cuban.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drawing fouls is a skill. Guys like Wade, Bron, and AI actively seek fouls, with fakes, changes of direction, jumping into guys--they just create a ton of contact, and because of that they go to the line a lot.

And enough of those are legit fouls that I think it deserves some respect. Those guys take a lot of punishment over the course of the season.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

saw this on youtube and thought it was funny

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aySGUzzxjGE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aySGUzzxjGE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

and you guys have prolly seen this one before

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_QLTtl6sbnE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_QLTtl6sbnE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

everyone has seen those videos like a million times. damn, you even went as far as bumping a thread that hasnt been used in 2 months.lol

anyway, this once again shows how bad NBA officiating is


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> everyone has seen those videos like a million times. damn, you even went as far as bumping a thread that hasnt been used in 2 months.lol
> 
> anyway, this once again shows how bad NBA officiating is


get out of here Gio120939.......crap this isn't the nets forum

nah i just searched a thread with wade in the title, cuase i was too lazy to make another thread. it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Stop beating on Barbaro...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

yay....bring back a two month old thread to post a video thats been on here at least 20 times already (with other threads started about it)

the hate must be that immense...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> get out of here Gio120939.......crap this isn't the nets forum
> 
> nah i just searched a thread with wade in the title, cuase i was too lazy to make another thread. it wasn't worth it.


muahhahahaha. your powers are useless here!:biggrin:


----------



## BucketDawg (Jun 30, 2006)

D-whistle....Dwayne Fade.....Flash in the Pan, whatever you want to call him is nothing more than a manufactured NBA superstar, no ifs ands or buts. Nobody in recent memory has been coddled more by the refs than D-whistle, the guys a clown with his on court antics and theatrics, I'm convinced that Ginobili is in his five. 

No wonder the Team USA can't win gold medals with propped up hacks like Fade repping us, he got schooled by a guy named Papaloukas for christ sakes.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Wade's a heck of a player and doesnt need any help from the refs. The NBA has a long history of annointing players they want to carry the mantle and to me its pretty transparent. I actually like the preferential treatment he gets because come playoff time rainman is going to make himself some money.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

Wade's an amazing player, yes he gets some ghost calls but who in this league doesn't? I don't use the amount of calls he gets against him, he drives alot and gets to the line which is great for a young player. Plus its not like wade is blowing the whistles for himself, the refs call the game as they see it.


And this coming from a nets fan.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

BucketDawg said:


> I'm convinced that Ginobili is in his five.


:lol: :lol:


----------

